# Anyone ever heard of taming your snails?



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have two Mystery snails, the bigger one is Marco, and the smaller one is Polo... I can't get Polo to do it yet, But Marco eats off of my finger. Its really cool. 

Does anyone else have a tamed snail?


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

Charc14 said:


> I have two Mystery snails, the bigger one is Marco, and the smaller one is Polo... I can't get Polo to do it yet, But Marco eats off of my finger. Its really cool.
> 
> Does anyone else have a tamed snail?


If a snail is hungry, and you have food, they'll make a bee-line for that food. Some snails avoid hands, because hands are big and most snails are small. I personally don't like touching any of my aquatic life, (never know what bacteria or soap or whatever is on my hands), but I've heard of people that like holding their snails in the water and do it regularly.


----------

